# Food Safety News - 04/28/2021



## daveomak.fs (Apr 28, 2021)

*New law puts sesame on fast track for allergen labeling requirements*
By Coral Beach on Apr 28, 2021 12:05 am Coming in at No. 9 and trailing the first eight contenders by 17 years may not sound like a victory, but sesame’s ninth place finish on the official list of “major allergens” is a big win for supporters of the FASTER Act. Consumers, advocacy groups and dozens of legislators have been working for years to... Continue Reading


*Animal sharing law is on desk of Colorado governor*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 28, 2021 12:03 am Colorado’s “Ranch to Plate Act” is on the desk of Gov. Jared Polis. It deregulates meat sales that are made directly to consumers. As soon as Polis signs it, it will become law, permitting the sale of animals for consumption to “informed end consumers” to enjoy exemption from “certain laws.” Legislative staff analysts provide this... Continue Reading


*Salmonella outbreak in Sweden linked to chocolate wafers*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 28, 2021 12:01 am Swedish officials have traced the source of a Salmonella outbreak to a brand of chocolate wafers from Poland. Between late December 2020 and early April 2021, 32 people living in 15 counties fell ill after infection with the same type of Salmonella Enteritidis. Nineteen patients were children under the age of 10 while nine people were... Continue Reading


*Velvet Ice Cream recalls more than 90 products because of Listeria risk*
By News Desk on Apr 27, 2021 02:34 pm Velvet Ice Cream of Utica, OH, is recalling all of its ice cream and sherbet products made on or after March 24 because they have the potential to be contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes. The products were distributed to Indiana, Kentucky, Ohio,and West Virginia through various drug stores, convenience stores and supermarkets. They are packaged in... Continue Reading


----------

